# Jurassic World: Das gefallene Königreich - Gemischte Kritiken zum Filmstart



## GinaEstermann (6. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World: Das gefallene Königreich - Gemischte Kritiken zum Filmstart* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World: Das gefallene Königreich - Gemischte Kritiken zum Filmstart*


----------



## OriginalOrigin (6. Juni 2018)

3 Jahre ist es schon her? Meine Fresse, gefühlt kam der Film erst voriges Jahr raus...


----------



## MRRadioactiv (6. Juni 2018)

Hirn aus und gut is es


----------



## Tammy25 (6. Juni 2018)

Mir sind solche Kritiken egal, ich will ihn sehen und habe keine Erwartungen, sondern einfach Spaß. Es geht um Dinosaurier, und da brauch ich auch keine Logik. (Gabs das jemals bei einem Film dieser Reihe?) Und ich habe bis heute noch nicht einmal auf das Geschwätz anderer gehört, sondern mir mein eigenes Bild gemacht. Ich freue mich einfach auf Q4, wenn JW2 auf Blue Ray kommt (Kino mag ich nicht)^^


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2018)

Tammy25 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich einfach auf Q4, wenn JW2 auf Blue Ray kommt (Kino mag ich nicht)^^



Und ich mich auf heute Abend 19.00  (Kino mag ich)


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und ich mich auf heute Abend 19.00  (Kino mag ich)



Ich gehe nur noch selten ins Kino, bei Dinos mache ich aber eine Ausnahme. Diesmal sogar IMAX (Karlsruhe), am Wochenende.


----------



## Odin333 (6. Juni 2018)

Ich mag generell keine B-Movies, egal wie hoch die Produktionskosten auch sein mögen.


----------



## Tammy25 (7. Juni 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich mag generell keine B-Movies, egal wie hoch die Produktionskosten auch sein mögen.


Möchte nicht wissen, was bei Dir AAA Filme sind xDDD



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur noch selten ins Kino, bei Dinos mache ich aber eine Ausnahme. Diesmal sogar IMAX (Karlsruhe), am Wochenende.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und ich mich auf heute Abend 19.00  (Kino mag ich)


Schön, ich gönns Euch. Ich geh nur wegen den vielen Menschen nicht ins Kino. Hab da so eine Krankheit und das käme nicht gut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2018)

Hab gestern erst den ersten Teil auf ZDF gesehen. Was für ein schwacher Ableger, verglichen mit dem Original. Also JW2 Brauch ich definitiv nicht.


----------

